# Antelope ears - positioning



## Skippy219

Can anyone comment on the positioning of the ears on my goat? Does this look normal? I have looked at a lot of mounts and I have not seen any like this. I questioned my taxidermist and he said that is how it should be done. He got really nasty with me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zogman

That looks a little sad to me.


----------



## R y a n

That is a fairly accurate look. I know when I've sat and watched them in groups, if they are trying to spot danger, and are standing there trying to figure something odd out... that they will stand stock still, and there ears will be alert and slowly adjusting for slight noises.

Here are a couple similar pics:














































Ryan


----------



## headshot

Pic 5 looks like a hog. Any info on him?


----------



## speedimager

The base of the ear is to low. The ear positioning is ok.


----------

